# intel GMA + xrandr + 720p = black vertical bar



## van_Zeller (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,

I bought an old dell computer that contains an intel gma 950 onboard graphics card. I hooked up my computer to an LG 52 inch TV that supports 1080p.

My problem starts because the TV says it only supports up to 1360x768. This is not true, because 1360x768 looks terrible and 1920x1080 (using my HP laptop) looks cristal clear and great. So the TV is not reporting correctly, or the graphics card is not reading the values right.

Either way, I used xrandr, following this guide:

http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html#more-3469

The problem is that if I force 1080p, all of the pixels are compressed inside a rectangular area more or less on the center of the TV. It looks terrible. So I tried 720p, and it almost works, but this time the image is "dislocated" slightly to the left: about 300 pixels to the left. This means that 300 pixels are outside the frame of the TV and there is a black bar on the right side.

Here is a screeshot detailing the problem I have at 720p. On the right is the black bar. The area on the left is outside the screen and cannot be seen normally.





I hope you can point me in the right direction. Thank you in advance.


----------

